# Bagel - Bread Slicer



## Daris (Apr 16, 2012)

I made this bagel - bread slicer recently. It was a fun one, and a great afternoon project. If your a beginner or just looking for an easy project to work on. You may want to check this out.






Oh, and check out my blog entry over at: www.woodlogger.com where I have a more pics, and a free project plan.


.


----------

